# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju alps rotary slide

## Zalic

Sveiki! Meklēju slēdzi, uz kura rakstīts Alps un 1-871-11 vai 1-671-11 īsti nevar saprast. Varbūt kādam ir vai zin kur tādu smeklēt. Konkrētais ir Sony pastiprinātājam TA-F220 pielodēts

----------


## Isegrim

Ja bei*k*ts ir tas, kurš 'rec. out selector', salodē to vienā pozīcijā un nepārdzīvo; šajos laikos pēc tā vajadzības nekādas. Ja problēmas ar 'input selector', uzmanīgi samaini vietām. Vienīgais veids, kā šos slēdžus iegūt - ar _donora_ palīdzību. Vēl var ar vadiem pievilkt kādus citus pārslēgus (tikai 'rotary', bez 'slide'), ja vieta zem paneļa pietiekama un leņķi starp pozīcijām atbilst.

----------


## Zalic

diemžēl otrais variants un tā laikam būs jādara, ka jāmaina vietām

----------


## Isegrim

'Alps' ir laba branža, bet arī tās produkti nav mūžīgi. Dažkārt iespējams saremontēt. 'Sony' bija tāda mode - komutācijai izmantot visādus eksotiskus elementus; zobstieņus etc., pat ar motora piedziņu, kā manā pastiprinātājā.

----------


## ivog

Ja tikai kontaktu problēma, tad var notīrīt ar speciālas ķīmijas palīdzību. Ja galīgi salūzušo, tad protams jāmaina. Bet jāskatās vai pozīciju skaits rec selektoram tāds pats, mēdz būt, ka atšķiras.

----------


## Isegrim

Tie ir vienādi -

----------


## next

Ja tur kontakta nav tad arii mainja var neliidzeet.
Taadi joki (vaajstraavas signaaliem nepiemeerots kontaktmateriaals) pat nopietnu razhotaaju industriaalaas iekaartaas redzeeti.
Savulaik analogajaas ATC sheemtehniku paartaisiijaam lai to nelaimi (sudraba kontakti bez liidzstraavas komponentes) noveerstu.

----------


## Isegrim

Var jau vēlēties dārgmetālu kontaktus _širpotrebā_, bet kas dos... Vienam no maniem visnotaļ smalkiem Sony pastiprinātājiem uzdeva 'Omron' relejs, kas skaļruņus komutē. Kontakti grab un dzirksteļo. Pirmajā brīdī šķita, ka vienam kanālam _pizģec_ pienācis. Kas teiks, ka Omron ir slikta branža? Vienkārši, nav paredzēts tik ilgs mūžs mājas pastiprinātājiem. Arī aktuālajam TA-F220 ir vismaz ceturtdaļgadsimts, kopš tas konveijeru pameta. Ja no sovjetu relejiem varēja piemeklēt šo to no militāristu gala (kontaktu materiāli - Au un pat Pt), nepiedzīvojām problēmas.

----------


## Zalic

Jā, problēm air tajā, ka diemžēl pazūd viens kanāls, nedaudz pakustinot slēdzi, tas atkal parādās.  Provēšu pārlodēt, ja tas nelīdzēs, tad nu neko.

----------


## AndrisZ

Iepūt viņā papriekšu kaut vai WD40 un paskaties vai kāds lodējums platē nav ar riņķveida plaisu.

----------


## ivog

Zalic, es šitādus esmu DESMITIEM ārstējis ar tīrīšanas metodi un vēl nav bijis NEVIENS gadījums, kad pēc tīrīšanas nestrādātu kā nākas. Dodu 99%, ka nekas tur nav jāpārlodē, vienkārši jāiztīra. Darbs 5 minūtēm, ja neskaita aparāta izjaukšanu/salikšanu.

----------

